# Match my Mac shade to a Estee Lauder shade!



## Sara143 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi I have been a 5 year user of the Mac Studio Tech foundation for 5 years now in shade NW23. I heard man good reviews of the Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation and want to realy try it out. I went to the counter to get some samples and the MUA there matched me however, I did not like the shade she matched me with. THere are 30 diff shades and I am soooo confused can someone please help me find a matching shade! I have a cool undertone and currently wear Mac NW23. Should I be trying out the neutral shades or cool shades?


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 1, 2014)

Hmm, 6W2 Spice, perhaps...


----------



## M4k3up (Mar 12, 2014)

I think with MAC, if you're an NW = cool tone (pink undertones) and with NC = Yellow undertone.  So i think you should try a cool shade. Worth a shot, but not sure if they have your brand but I stumbled on a site called Match My Makeup.  They have a few foundation brands on there and it matches your current colour to other brands.  I've logged on it a few times when I was trying to match a foundation I wanted to buy overseas - the matches have seemed to be ok so far.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 13, 2014)

There's also Findation.com and the Foundation Matrix at Temptalia.


----------



## M4k3up (Mar 13, 2014)

I saw those sites too! They're good starting points. I found that findation didn't have great matches, some were a little off. I like tempalia but just didn't like the questionnaire. I liked that matchmymakeup.com was matched using paint matching technology and also makeup artists. Pretty awesome, I didn't realize there was so much going into matching foundation!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 15, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> There's also Findation.com and the Foundation Matrix at Temptalia.


  The Foundation Matrix at Temptalia gave me the worst possible matches ever. I would like to hear other experiences with it.


----------

